# Vurderlak- 1st Prop- New to Forum



## vurderlak (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello everyone, new to building monsters, just thought I'd share my first prop...

Thought I'd start with a classic... the vampire...

















[/IMG]http://i809.photobucket.com/albums/zz20/ericlutz_2009/hauntings/vurderlak111.jpg[/IMG]

























Any and all feedback is welcome...


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

NIce Job. Great concept.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a creepy looking critter! Nice job.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome work. How are you doing your ribs? I've been using rolled newspaper but whenever I bend them they always look kinda flat.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Beautiful! Especially for a first attempt. I really love the ribs and the wings. Very cool vision.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Quite a different take on a vampire - I really like it.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks great!! It's got a very cool Mike Mignols/Hellboy vibe going on. I like it!


----------



## vurderlak (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words. The ribs are plastic tubing and rebar tying wire. The wings are 1/2" PVC, rolled newspaper, wire and thin packaging foam sheet. Everything was 'corpsed' in latex and athletic pre wrap.

Again, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

absolutely wonderful!


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

This is really, really cool.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Extremely cool.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Great job. It looks like you'll fit in well here. Welcome.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

He's great, I like the pose. It's like he's trying to protect himself from the rays of the sun.


----------



## vurderlak (Oct 4, 2010)

dynoflyer said:


> He's great, I like the pose. It's like he's trying to protect himself from the rays of the sun.


Thanks- it's cool you picked that up- if you look close the left side has detail where the flesh is charred and has 'glowing' embers showing through. I'm eventually going to put this thing in a gibbet cage with crosses nailed / welded to the bars. This guy was caught by the angry mob and sacrificed to the sun.

Again, thank you all for the encouragement.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Good stuff


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW...what a different look for a vamp..........
I realy like him...nice design work


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Very cool. Nice and big too! Awesome work.


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I've been waiting to see a picture of this and, I must say, you didn't disappoint! This is really great work with definite personality. I love the plucked eye and the teeth but I especially like the wings. Keep em' coming!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Love the design of this. People are going to have to walk around him to get a full effect, but nobody is going to want to get close to him. Excellent work!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

SWEET vampire! totally different I want one!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

sweet prop, nice job on it


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Kick-ass! Great work.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

creepy! I like it, particularly the wings.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very impressive.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Once again I somehow missed this last year. Another great prop!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I like it! it looks like a cross between a gargoyle and a vampire.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Much liked. Welcome!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

For a first prop this is awesome... great concept and detail....


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice work, I really want to see more of your stuff. Keep it coming.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow for a first prop, you are wayyyy ahead of the game! fantastic job!


----------

